# Healthy and Big - 320lbs Triathlete



## tonynyc (May 3, 2007)

News story on Mike, 320lbs Triathlete, from Natchez Ms. who has competed in 20 races.


http://video.aol.com/video/overweight-and-healthy/1430214


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 3, 2007)

I liked seeing that it was motivating. Good for him.


----------



## tonynyc (May 3, 2007)

It certianly is inspirational. The Triathlete workout is as tough as it comes. The swimming portion alone wipes put many competitors and the fact that Mike can compete with folks weighing far less - bravo for him.


----------



## missaf (May 3, 2007)

Seriously pessimistic and evil undertones to that... evil anchor woman.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 3, 2007)

He's very inspirational. I have been dreaming of training for a triathlon. I just found out that there's an annual one at our local reservoir. I have said for years that by 2010 that I'd like to participate in one.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 3, 2007)

Fat and Fit is one my big Activist/Acceptance points. I love to hear these stories.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 4, 2007)

I"m not fat, but I always like to hear these stories. They help to change people's perceptions about fatness.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 4, 2007)

I always great to hear these stories coming out!


----------



## tonynyc (May 4, 2007)

It gives another aspect of what it means to be 'Big and Fit'.
We usually think of Large Size Competitors in the world of Weightlifting, Track and Field, Football , Wrestling. Seeing folks compete competively in Marathon events in nice too. Below is a link to an article on 'spinning'....

http://www.bbwmagazine.com/fitness_3_0001.htm


----------



## eightyseven (May 4, 2007)

missaf said:


> Seriously pessimistic and evil undertones to that... evil anchor woman.



I was going to use "hopeless," but yeah... you got the gist :doh:


----------



## tonynyc (May 6, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> I was going to use "hopeless," but yeah... you got the gist :doh:



Here is another "food for thought" - I doubt that the 'evil' anchorwoman could even keep up with one of Mike's daily workouts....


----------



## runningman (May 6, 2007)

Triathlete's are super-fit. The three disciplines alone are hard work. Combining them in a race is some form of torture I'm sure. This guy has my upmost respect. Good for him.


----------



## pickleman357 (May 6, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> It certianly is inspirational. The Triathlete workout is as tough as it comes. The swimming portion alone wipes put many competitors and the fact that Mike can compete with folks weighing far less - bravo for him.



Actually, fat floats as its less dense then water. So he would actually wieght less in the water then someone who weighs less then him on land. The swimming would be easy. But the running would be hard on the ankles.


----------



## jkssbbw (May 6, 2007)

It,s so true cause i can swim no problem,but can,t run at all.


----------



## tonynyc (May 7, 2007)

So much for me 'floating' in the pool - guess I'll need that 'water' belt.

I think Mike was able to deal with the running portion by 'slogging' - but, I imagine it may be no different than employing a "Marathon Walking' technique. Many competitors were able to achieve good results. You certainly won't break world records- but, you are able to finish and recover quicker. 


http://waddleon.com/HTML/media_WALLSTREET.shtml


----------



## tonynyc (May 8, 2007)

Link on another Heavyweight runner, Jacob Seilheimer, who completed the Boston Marathon.

http://blog.whatwouldjacobdo.com/


----------



## tonynyc (May 12, 2007)

Nice link to a group that supports distant running for BHMs and BBWs. They even have age/weight divisions- unfortunately they are located in Oak Park,IL

http://orik.com/runbig/default.htm


----------



## GregW (May 13, 2007)

Cool thread. One of the women from the Women of Size water aerobics/yoga class that Melissa teaches completed the Rocket Chix triathlon.


----------



## tonynyc (May 13, 2007)

GregW said:


> Cool thread. One of the women from the Women of Size water aerobics/yoga class that Melissa teaches completed the Rocket Chix triathlon.



Thats great any chance that there is a news story on this?


----------



## GregW (May 14, 2007)

There was! She was part of a segment on a local news channel that featured triathlons and fitness. Donna and an average-sized woman talked about their experiences regarding training and competition. I'll have to see if I can find a clip of it somewhere.


----------



## tonynyc (May 26, 2007)

In the late 90's, a Fat Triathlete - David Alexander,5' 8" 260lbs businessman from Phoenix, who competed in over 260 Traithlons. There was a mention of his feat in the September 1997 issue of *DIMENSIONS *. 

http://www.phoenixnewtimes.com/1996-10-17/news/heavy-competition/


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (May 27, 2007)

I'm not really surprised because I know fat people can do it. 

My girlfriend (that's her in the avatar) used to carry 5 people on top of her from the start to end in a gym. I'm not joking. She also was involved in cheerleading to help lift a bunch of cheerleaders on top of her during the events. 

She also involved shotput, ran in a 200 dash and won in 2nd place and she was 275 lbs that time. 

Cheryl Hatworth is also overweight and she's about 300 lbs, give or take. She did a clean and jerk of 320 lbs, not bad for a junior women's weightlifting competitions. She's now 24 I think.


----------



## tonynyc (May 28, 2007)

ExpandingHorizons said:


> I'm not really surprised because I know fat people can do it.
> 
> My girlfriend (that's her in the avatar) used to carry 5 people on top of her from the start to end in a gym. I'm not joking. She also was involved in cheerleading to help lift a bunch of cheerleaders on top of her during the events.
> 
> ...



It's great to hear these Athletic stories. Now is your g/f still competing in the track and field events. Perhaps she can offer some insights to some of the Dimmers with respect to training and her experiences in the near future. 

I've posted a few things on Cheryl Hatworth on the Boards- check 'The Lounge' . She just competed at the 2007 Arnold's Fitness Expo. Hopefully things will improve for the US team by the time the 2008 games roll around.


----------

